# Supercharger for the Passat V6 B5



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like the only option is http://www.pes-tuning.com US$ 5,000 it's too much for me...
did anyone find better price on a similar kit?


----------



## patrnchild (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Supercharger for the Passat V6 B5 (27psiBoom)*

theres a used kit on ebay right now at 3k.. thats your best bet and that system is the only one out for our engines right now.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Supercharger for the Passat V6 B5 (27psiBoom)*

What about VF engineering? look on BBM's website.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger for the Passat V6 B5 (Henni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_What about VF engineering? look on BBM's website.

they make it for the VR6, not for the standard V6. 
The 2.8 V6 in vag cars is a standard 90 degree V instead of the 15 degree in the VR6. Think 2 1.8t heads, lop a cylinder off one.. much more efficent head design.


----------

